# Off camera flash video tutorial



## MikeBrehaut (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all

I've made another video, this time covering the basics of off camera flash.






Please have a look and let me know what you think.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Zyr55 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing. What light meter are you using?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 22, 2014)

was that your daughter you conscripted for these videos? she did not look happy to be there. 
she looks like she would be a wonderful model, whoever she is. 

im assuming you are shooting Nikon, since that was a Nikon flash. You mentioned triggers, but not the fact that you can also use Nikons CLS  to trigger the flash. (i use radio triggers though) You also didn't mention anything about flash sync speed when you talked about the shutter speed being too fast, or the fact that you can get around that using a HSS compatible flash. I was also kinda expecting to hear a little about TTL -vs- manual flash modes since you mentioned shooting manual. I was also kinda expecting to hear at least a small mention of ISO -vs- flash power output. 

I feel that while that short video did kinda show the basics of off camera flash as a working model, you really didn't get into much of the "hows or whys" of it. (except for the brief explanation of diffused light)


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!  Bookmarked.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, love you stuff.  Ed


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks all 

pixmedic, no Eden isn't my daughter but is a great girl and works with me fairly often.

I'm going to shoot plenty more videos this year and will explain why I don't use ttl, cls or hss.  I wanted this to be an intro for those new to OCF


----------



## mapleleaf56 (Feb 7, 2014)

MikeBrehaut said:


> Thanks all   pixmedic, no Eden isn't my daughter but is a great girl and works with me fairly often.  I'm going to shoot plenty more videos this year and will explain why I don't use ttl, cls or hss.  I wanted this to be an intro for those new to OCF


Thank you a great video. I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## NedM (Feb 8, 2014)

Do you have any basic tutorials on using a light meter?


----------

